

Ask HN: Review my startup browserstage.com - dherken

Maybe a fresh set of eyes will help me create a better landing page for my new startup: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.browserstage.com
======
facorreia
I believe that a fresh set of eyes help, so this is my first impression from
the landing page:

Wow, nice design...

Hey, that huge gray block is probably supposed to hold a flash plugin, too bad
I (and many people) disable automatic execution...

Let's check the headline: "Web Automation That Just Works, No Code! Nothing to
Install! No Virtual Machines!"

Web automation of what? Is it something like Windows Azure WebJobs?

Let's check the bullet points... Oh, it seems to be about TEST automation.
Test of what? Web applications, I suppose.

There's some nice feature information on the page. Interesting, let's click on
the blue links to find out more. Oops, they're not links.

I hope this helps. Congratulations and good luck!

~~~
dherken
Thank you very much for the feedback! Very good and true points indeed!

------
cgulovsen
The design is clean but think about the message you are sending to visitors of
the site. Right now (ignore whatever is in the video. i''m at work and can't
watch it and you have to assume there are others that won't watch it as well),
you're telling them what the software does, which forces them to see how it
fits in to their lives. Tell them exactly how this fits into their
life/current practice/problems.

If you know someone who has successfully used this and found it beneficial
include a small feature on them. Or do it on multiple people. Visitors will
get to see some of its applications and also testimonials are a great way to
build trust quickly.

Good luck!

~~~
JoelleAyala
I agree. The messaging should be focussed on the BENEFITS, not the features.
Right now I'm seeing that I can run test more easily without using code...but
how does that help me? Why do I need to run test? How will it help my
business? What kind of results can I see? Focus on the benefits and solving my
problems rather than what the app actually does.

------
why-el
Step 1: Either add more info to this HN post through the comment section
provided below the title, or make your submitted post a link to your home
page. You are asking people to copy paste here.

I suggest you open up your platform when you advertise on HN. There is no need
to lock it up behind a beta invite while soliciting people's help here.

~~~
honksillet
I also read somewhere that non-link posts like yours are given a lower
value/priority in the HN ranking algorithm and fall off quicker.

~~~
dherken
Unfortunately I cannot add the link now ... But we'll make do :-)

------
ldean
I think it all made sense and looks good. I signed up for a private invite.
Congrats on the tool. I definitely see value in it!

~~~
dherken
Thanks!

